# Where to put the spare wheel?



## Hobbyfan

I've taken the plunge and bought a spare wheel (and tyre of course!). I've decided, after advice from some on this forum, that four weeks in Spain in January, with just a can of gunge to deal with blow-outs, is too big a risk!

The next problem is where to put the blooming thing? I don't think that there'll be much room underneath my Hobby Van and, if there is, it's probably a bit far back and I could ground the tyre occasionally on steep slopes and boarding ferries etc.

I'm leaning towards standing it up in the garage and getting a local engineering firm to make some kind of holder for it to slot into, with a hinged side so that I can get it out easily.

With many 'vans being sold these days without a spare, I'm sure that many of you have done what I have and bought one. What did you do about carrying it?

Thank you.

HF


----------



## rayc

Hi, I got a rack built by a firm in Ross on Wye. It was their standard tow bar mounted one modified so that the base could be bolted through the garage floor. It came nicely painted black.
i spoke to their guy on the phone, he took a few measurements including the diameter of the wheel and tyre and it took about 10 days to arrive.
The link to their web site is shown below and a photo of their standard bracket. I had the uprights shortened and three bolt plates welded to the bottom cross member. the tow bar fixing bracket was of course not provided.
http://www.cmf-engineering.com/


----------



## viator

Google PrimaProducts then Fixings/Racthets/Tiedowns

viator


----------



## Hobbyfan

Thanks Rayc, excellent idea but I've got a bike rack on and I think that would foul it.

To Viator, thanks as well. I've already got ratchet straps that hold my chairs in place against the rear wall of the garage but I'm not confident about them holding the spare wheel, but it's worth trying, which I will!


----------



## JohnGun

HF, i got a full size for ours, got a local eng firm to make a galvanised box section suspended from my chassis ext with 2 locking bolts/pins either side for releasing it.

it still sits further up than the waste water tank at the rear so cannot be seen


----------



## rayc

Hobbyfan said:


> Thanks Rayc, excellent idea but I've got a bike rack on and I think that would foul it.


I was not suggesting you have the tow bar mounted rack but you could do as i did and have a modified version that is fitted inside the garage as per my post.

Ray


----------



## Hobbyfan

rayc said:


> I was not suggesting you have the tow bar mounted rack but you could do as i did and have a modified version that is fitted inside the garage as per my post.Ray


Gotcha! Sorry about that, me being thick. I shall certainly consider this if I go the internal route!

I looked at the photo, realised that I couldn't do what you did and mustn't have read the text properly. But now I have!


----------



## teensvan

Hi Hobbyfan.

In our M/H garage i fitted a length of builders strap to the back wall of the garage 
. Next welded a 200 mm length of M12 studding to it and screwed the strap to the rear wall. The spare then slots onto the studding and the wheel is then held on the studding by a M12 nut. This has worked well for us over the last 5 years.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Quote HF
Gotcha! Sorry about that, me being thick[/quote] 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Priceless
Dave p


----------



## Roger7webster

I decided to move my spare from the garage back to its original storage position under the vehicle. I found a second hand Sprinter wheel rack at a breakers yard for £10 
Bit of a bind to get it in and out but its not some thing we hope to do on a regular basis. 
The spare weighs around 30kg so probably around 40kg extra load on the back axle when stored in the garage. This all became very relevant when we decided to carry a scooter 
Can you not do some thing similar with your fiat chassis??


----------



## Hobbyfan

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Quote HFGotcha! Sorry about that, me being thick


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: PricelessDave p[/quote]

???????


----------



## Jezport

One bolt through one stud hole then get a wheel cover like on the back of 4X4s


----------



## Hobbyfan

Roger7webster said:


> I decided to move my spare from the garage back to its original storage position under the vehicle. Can you not do some thing similar with your fiat chassis??


It's up in my warehouse and I intend looking underneath in the next couple of days but to be honest, I'm not keen on having it under the vehicle. It was under on my last 'van and wasn't easy to get out and it got filthy. Nevertheless, I shall be considering every option.

Mine's on a Ford Transit LWB by the way if that makes any difference.


----------



## Hobbyfan

Jezport said:


> One bolt through one stud hole then get a wheel cover like on the back of 4X4s


I'm not sure that the bolt is possible as that would mean drilling through the rear of the 'van, which doesn't thrill me. I don't mind drilling through the floor though, where it won't be seen, which is why it may have to be something a bit more complex.

The 4 x 4 cover is an excellent idea though. I'd already asked my wife if she could make me a cover but I'd not thought about the ready-made 4 x 4 ones. Thanks for that!


----------



## raynipper

Although mine is under an Alcoa chassis, this could work. Ray.


----------



## emmbeedee

Hi, Hobbyfan, just a little question for you :? 
Are you sure that your Transit doesn't already have a spare? 
I ask because I recall another Transit owner posting on here about buying & spare & then discovering one tucked away underneath.  
I was under the impression that all Transits come with a spare, but maybe Hobby order without it. Mine certainly has one.


----------



## Hobbyfan

emmbeedee said:


> Hi, Hobbyfan, just a little question for you :?
> Are you sure that your Transit doesn't already have a spare?


Definitely not. Like many other motor-homes it just comes with a can of gunge.


----------



## brightsparkretired

*spare wheel*

On my Suntor I just lowered the waste tank 50mm & sat it on the top I have been thinking about doing away with the rim & just carrying the tyre to reduce the weight on my back axle. The breakdown people said it wouldent be a problem to them to change it.
Tel


----------



## aultymer

Does the Hobby have the payload to carry a spare wheel over or beyond the rear axle?
You may have to look at a fancy front mount as per some VWs of old.

Edit :- if the front axle can take it!


----------



## rocky58

have mine in the garage secured with bungy straps and chocs


----------



## Hobbyfan

aultymer said:


> Does the Hobby have the payload to carry a spare wheel over or beyond the rear axle?


I have the payload and I also have AirRide suspension, so I don't see a problem, I hope! One reason I chose this 'van was its payload. It's over 600kg.


----------



## groucho

Hi Hobbyfan.
I assumed that your van is on a sinle wheel rear axle?
My Hobby is also on a Ford chassis (2008)supplied without spare wheel but a repair kit / inflator in lieu. 
As I was not happy with this for travel overseas I decided to fit a spare wheel.
As the spare wheel and tyre are essentially only a form of insurance,( I would call on breakdown services if I had a puncture on a motorway or dangerous location),I went for the Ford oe carrier mounted underneath at the rear.
I bought the wire winch type carrier from Ford c£50 (you sometimes see them on e bay)and fitted it myself. 
There is a bracket to be removed underneath then it is a direct bolt on. You need to decide the winder access point, ie under rear R/H wheel arch or from the rear, it will fit for either.
Safest choice is from the rear but this means cutting 30mm dia hole through the back lower plastic skirt to access the tapered end of the supplied wheel brace for winding up or down. 
This was easily done and plugged with a rubber bung sprayed to colour match.
The wheel is covered in a 4x4 type pvc cover and a"Spairline" fitted to keep the pressure topped up.
I also carry a 3 tonne hydraulic bottle jack in the space under the front of the passenger seat.
There are no payload or axle load implications on my van (checked on a weighbridge) but you will be adding c40 kg, wheel, tyre et al.
If you wish you can the dispense with the gunge repair kit but must retain the aluminium jacking block for the scissor jack.
Hope this helps.
Regards.
Groucho


----------



## Jackomet

Hi try,
Google "CYCLEHIKER"&#153; SPARE-TIRE-MOUNT FOLDING BIKE CARRIER
JK


----------



## grizzlyj

On our Fiamma bike rack there is room for a tyre between the body and the rack frame, strapped to the bike rack?

Jason


----------



## jud

*SPARE WHEEL*

HI HOBBYFAN GOT LOCAL BLACKSMITH TO KNOCK THIS TOGETHER OUT OF STEEL ROD FOR LOWERING THE WHEEL GOT THAT FROM SCRAP YARD OFF COMMERCIAL VAN BE LUCKY p.s cost £20


----------



## baldeagle7470

Got to say been thinking about this issue,having just had a scooter rack fitted,30+kgs,scooter 106kgs,being pulled along by a lowly 1.9td motor and getting close to max payload,could i afford the extra weight of a spare wheel and tyre?? + carrier.
Could I afford not to on a long tour,was not a problem on my old J5 where the spare nestled easily out of the way under the bonnet,clean,dry and rust free!!
yes i guess we are always moving forward,onboard lpg tanks,etc,but some reassurance in just opening the bonnet in the case of a blow out.How long would we wait with 3 wheels on our wagon while recovery took off blown tyre and away for fitting of our carried spare or finding us a new replacement? :?:


----------



## jiwawa

We got a spare to replace the 'gunge for puncture' stuff because our breakdown insurance one year insisted on it. 

So might be worth checking your insurance.


----------



## hymerb594

I have an omnistor 3x bike rack that has a built in (and locking) spare wheel bracket. I've never seen another like but it is obviously as supplied by omnistor...and suplus to requirements and therefore up for sale!


----------



## Hobbyfan

JWW said:


> We got a spare to replace the 'gunge for puncture' stuff because our breakdown insurance one year insisted on it.
> So might be worth checking your insurance.


Not much point as I've bought a spare. I'm just not sure where I'll store it!


----------



## WiltonShagpile

Hi All

Any thoughts on just having the spare tyre? 

Less weight by about 75%.

Can secret it away somewhere and pack little used items in it.

1/3 the cost, you can pay for fitting 20 odd tyres for the cost of rack and full spare.

Getting a tyre fitted anywhere in the world is infinitesimal compared to getting the right tyre.

The more you think about it the better it sounds. Yes its going to take longer to get it changed but how often do you have a blow-out on all the vehicles you own???

All the best Wilt.

By now you must realise I'm a Yorkshireman, A Scot with all the generosity removed!!


----------



## baldeagle7470

Wilt, This is exactly my thinking,especially when getting near to payload,of course if you NEVER get a blowout you still have a perfectly serviceable tyre for when you need one changing,even if you buy a secondhand one!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## GEOMAR

*spare tyre*

the best place is on a wheel with a puncture
GEOMAR


----------



## grizzlyj

Hi

Having just a spare tyre does seem a good idea.

I have split rims which helps, and to say the tyres are big and heavy is a slight understatement, but swapping tyres on wheels isn't hard. The previous truck had one piece wheels and slightly smaller tyres, and I had big tyre levers to suit, but never needed to use them. Motorbike tyres I've seen done and didn't seem hard either?

Has anyone tried, with lube and levers, to swap a MH sized tyre themselves? 3 levers, fairy liquid and an air compressor are still lighter and easier to store than the wheel you're not taking!

The only reason I could see myself for not trying is expensive alloys, which I would probably scratch 

Jason


----------



## Hobbyfan

I thought about this and rejected it. If I have a major blow-out, miles from anywhere, the idea is that I can solve the problem myself rather than wait hours for a breakdown service.

I can change a wheel but would not wish to start removing and replacing tyres at the side of the road, even if I could! Just taking a spare tyre makes sense if you have a payload problem of course but fortunately, I haven't.


----------



## 747

Hi HF,

I have not checked every post on this thread, so I might be repeating advice. Some breakdown services will not assist if you do not have a spare wheel. I would certainly check your breakdown company to see the position regarding a tyre only. If that would be good enough, I might follow suit as I carry a spare 16" wheel and tyre.

BTW, you left yourself wide open to potential abuse with the title of this thread. :lol: 

It just shows what a pleasant group of people we are.


----------



## jiwawa

Hobbyfan said:


> JWW said:
> 
> 
> 
> We got a spare to replace the 'gunge for puncture' stuff because our breakdown insurance one year insisted on it.
> So might be worth checking your insurance.
> 
> 
> 
> Not much point as I've bought a spare. I'm just not sure where I'll store it!
Click to expand...

Actually, I was mentioning this for the benefit of anyone else reading the thread, as I knew you had one!

As 747 says, a tyre may not be sufficient; it wasn't for us (again, that's for the benefit of anyone reading the post)


----------



## Spannerman007

When I had a Tow-Bar fitted by Towtal Ltd (www.towtal.co.uk), they incorporated a cradle into it so that the spare wheel fitted underneath. 
All that I had to do to get the wheel out was to release two bolts at the rear to allow the cradle to tilt and the wheel slid out.
I found Towtal were very clever at producing a good solution, very quickly!

Spannerman007


----------

